# Clubs or Groups in East Tennessee



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any Clubs or Groups in the East Tennessee area. I have searched and searched and haven't come up with anything close so I figured why not ask here. Since I'm new to all of this I would love to have some folks close by to socialize with. If there isn't one how would one go about maybe starting one?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The ECMA has done one show in TN last December, and as far as I know, plans on continuing to do shows their annually. 

www.eastcoastmice.org


----------

